# Graphics Contest #61. - EXTENDED TO MARCH 16TH!



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

*Graphic Contest rules*

There will be two themes this time around, and two photos to choose from. Thanks to those who have allowed me to use their photos! Pick your theme and photo of choice.

THEME #1: "Can you feel the love"
THEME #2: "Stars and Stripes...........Americana style"

Interpret them as you wish.

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

Cats in either photo must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

Submissions will be accepted from February 23 to March 9th, 2009 at 12:00 Midnight Eastern Time.

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

Two submissions per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

All graphic work utilizing the contest photo(s) and posted in this thread will be considered an entry (except those done by the previous winner).

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Graphics Contest #61.*

I am going back to the drawing board....grr


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Graphics Contest #61.*

sungeun11...your entry is very cute, however the contest requires that you use only the photos that were included in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Graphics Contest #61.*

Those kitties are sooo cute! I have one done, but I am having trouble uploading it. Stupid computer! LOL


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Graphics Contest #61.*


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Graphics Contest #61.*


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Graphics Contest #61.*

Would ya just LOOK at my BooBoo! He's on STAGE! *_weeps with joy_* I have a performing kitty!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Contest #61.*

LOVE all 3 entries!!!! Awesome job to both of you!!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Graphics Contest #61.*

Sungeun11, those are awesome!!!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Graphics Contest #61.*



Heidi n Q said:


> Would ya just LOOK at my BooBoo! He's on STAGE! *_weeps with joy_* I have a performing kitty!


I didn't know he was urs!! That's exciting! :luv


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey, that's pretty neat Heather!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're all very imaginative!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I really like seeing the different ways everyone has used the photos!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah it's neat to see people's perspectives!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

That's really nice, Allie!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Misread original post!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I thought it was only one submission per user. :? 

Great graphics though Megan


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ha-ha! Someone needs to do a kitty with a Lenny Kravitz "American Woman (Kitty)" theme! How funny! I love seeing all of these great graphics.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oops, I read wrong!  Sorry about that! What I did was, I read the "Can You Feel The Love?" and "Americana" in the original post, and somehow missed the "One Submission Per User" and took the two themes to mean two submissions. I must have been really tired. LOL :wink: 

Thanks, though, Allie. Your's is super-neat. All of the enteries are great!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, Megan! Will you PM me the one you made of my BooBoo, please? I wanted to show it to my husband!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey all.............sorry, I didn't even notice that, I just copy and pasted from the last one. I remember a time when there were two submissions allowed, so I'm going to change that. Feel free to post two submissions..............the more, the merrier! :wink: If the next person wants it to be only one submission, they can change it back the next contest. 

Sorry, just lots going on here at home!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Megan, I got the PM pic, thanks!
h


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Heidi, good!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

OwnedByACat said:


> Hey all.............sorry, I didn't even notice that, I just copy and pasted from the last one. I remember a time when there were two submissions allowed, so I'm going to change that. Feel free to post two submissions..............the more, the merrier! :wink: If the next person wants it to be only one submission, they can change it back the next contest.
> 
> Sorry, just lots going on here at home!


Oh, that means I can do another one?  I'll see if I can do a US themed one.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

That is awesome, Allie.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice ones Megan, Allie, and Des! These are all soooo great!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Contest's over! Watch for the voting thread!


----------

